# Samo the wonder boy!



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

youre cool. does any one else think that samo is cool. or any one else on this forum for that case. if so then post why right here. 


The reason that i think samo is cool is that, the little picture of the altima he has on his profile is the same picture i have as my wall paper! nice dude!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey... wow... this is a nice way to wake up!

_I_ think I'm cool anyway...

Actually, not to make me uncool, but that little car is supposed to be a Subaru wagon, since that's what I drive.

I'm still cool, right  ?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sam, you were seconds faster than me!

I was going to post that it is a Scoobie wagon, not an Alty 

I think he's cool because I wake him up early on weekends to help with my car, and he hardly ever bitches about it


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Everybody loves me! w00t!

Yeah, Sean - when was the last time I got to sleep in on Saturday  ?

This is crazy - a thread devoted to how awesome I am, and I didn't even start it!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Everybody loves me! w00t!
> 
> Yeah, Sean - when was the last time I got to sleep in on Saturday  ?
> 
> This is crazy - a thread devoted to how awesome I am, and I didn't even start it! *


Just to be different.....I hate you....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Meh... I don't think anyone really cares about your opinion anyway, Adam  ...



I am still awesome. Seriously.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

gosh i bet samos ego aint blown out of proportion now.lol


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nah... I already knew I kick ass.

This just reinforces my knowledge  .


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Actually, not to make me uncool, but that little car is supposed to be a Subaru wagon, since that's what I drive.

I'm still cool, right ?



Yes samo, i still think your cool.and you are still the wonder boy!!!!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

samo = the winnAR!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

lmao!

I am t3h winnAr indeed!

All your base are belong to me!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

samo is beaming with pride now .

but all our base belong to him 

i guess thats how the ogs roll in seattle


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Seriously, this has been the most kickass week in history.

Aside from other things, I get my own thread! Not only that, but threads in the Cosmetic section are turning into Samo threads! Man... this week rocks!


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, I can post funny pictures too!










I still kick ass.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

funny shit man, funny shit. that is gonna be samo's kid when it comes to hondas


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.orbit3d.com/bbs/SoltyOwned.jpg


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Samo at his next door neighbors house. you are sooo cool SAMO!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LMAOOOOOO! Oh damn... this is funny shit...

Thanks to everyone who thinks I'm cool!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

samo is cool. he is one of the original sentra.net guys.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Indeed, I have been around forever.

Look at me trash that CRX... I'm so cool!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

h urry and get a nissan man, subies are cool but nissans are better heee heeee........


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

lol... gonna probably get a Datsun...

Then I'll be so cool most people will *EXPLODE* when they see me!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

lmao!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

510 rotary, drooolllll


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Yeah, Sean - when was the last time I got to sleep in on Saturday  ?
> 
> *



You are talking to a guy that gets up at 3:30AM-4:00AM every Mon-Fri.
Sleeping until 10AM on a Saturday is sleeping in!

Hell, that one day we called you at 1PM and you were still crashed  :banana: 

You are still cool though...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *510 rotary, drooolllll *


510 SR20DET :cheers:


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

fo real, put a "t" at the end an its bye bye honda


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

oh you did, im so uncool. i wish i were more like samo


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

510 SR20DET will own everyone...

I'm awesome  ...

EDIT: I own page 3!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

check the feedback forum btw


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

_You_ check it


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

samo gets all the girls


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yep all the girls. man samo i wish i were you!!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

^^^
samos secret identity
i own all in jello wrasslin


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

to think, that guy probably drives a lowered civic with a fart can and an intake!


----------

